# D90 or D5000



## califlipinfornia (Apr 11, 2010)

Now yes, I understand, the two are not in the same price range and it is clear the d90 is a better camera than the d5000. My question is, is it worth the extra 200? I'm planning on upgrading from a d40 and am only going to buy a new body. I currently have a 18-55 VR and a 10.5 fisheye. From the small bits and pieces I've read, it seems that the differences between the two cameras are: Body structure, and internal motors. I'm sure there are many other important differences so if someone could explain them, that would be phenomenal. 

Now the internal motors arn't really all that big of a deal to me. The 18-55 dosn't need them and AF isn't all that important to me on the fisheye. However, if internal motors do make a large difference in the future, someone let me know. 

It seems as though the only thing the d5000 has over the d90 is the flip out screen. From first glance it seems like a cool gadget but I'm contemplating on how much it will help. If some d5000 users could help me out here, it'd be much appreciated. 

I'm guessing If I went with the d5000, I'd have an extra say 200 to pick up a SB-600. However, I've also heard the movie function on the d5000 is a reduced form of the d90's. That's a little dishearting to hear as I will be using the D-Movie quite a bit. 

Thanks in advanced

-Brandon Baik


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 11, 2010)

Well if your upgrading from the D90, i dont think the d90 would be the best idea


----------



## califlipinfornia (Apr 11, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Well if your upgrading from the D90, i dont think the d90 would be the best idea


 
 Just caught that. Meant d40


----------



## eric-holmes (Apr 11, 2010)

D90

/thread 


But seriously, I decided on it and I am glad I did. Well worth the extra $$$.


----------



## Live_free (Apr 12, 2010)

D90 

/thread


----------



## cnutco (Apr 12, 2010)

D90!


----------



## LucyDiamond (Apr 12, 2010)

D90!


----------



## NateS (Apr 12, 2010)

D90....I couldn't do half of what I do with photography with a D5000 unless I spent the difference in price on an SU-800 for the D5000.  Commander mode for the flash is in itself enough for me to go D90.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 12, 2010)

from a d5000 owner


Get the D90. little things like longer battery life, separate aperture and shutter dials, ability to control external flashes, I think the d90 can do mirror lockup. Its alot of small stuff but if you are used to a SLR you'll probably be happier with the D90.


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was in the same situation with you, honestly spend some extra dough and go for the D90. I dont regret I made that decision. 

The Two major decision points that made me choose the D90 over the D5000 are: 

1. The D5000 does not have an internal autofocus motor, this limits the range of lenses you can autofocus with and basically you can't autofocus many older lenses on the body. If you ever want the Nikon 50mm 1.8D for 100$ it cant autofocus on your D5000, if you really dont need the internal autofocus motor then go with the D5000.

2. External Buttons- I picked up the D90 and the external buttons really changed it for me, you can really switch settings quicker and easier. 

Honestly, I dont care about the "flip around" screen. Its a marketing ploy to get to your average consumer that will say "COOL I WANT ONE!". I would rarley use it but then again its all preference. 

The SB-600 is a good investment though, if you pick up the D5000 you might be happy you had the cash for a SB-600.

Good Luck.


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the flip screen for no other reason than I can close it with the screen in and totally off. IMO its safer and uses less battery.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2010)

Any camera without a focus motor is not worth your time UNLESS you have budgetary constraints.  The sub-bodies (even the D90) can be quite limiting, but the D90 level is a good compromise and an excellent camera overall.


----------



## Atlas77 (Apr 12, 2010)

Alan92RTTT said:


> I like the flip screen for no other reason than I can close it with the screen in and totally off. IMO its safer and uses less battery.


 
It's true that it is good that you can turn off the screen while using the camera, yet to protect my screen I keep on the protector at all times. I even feel really wierd taking it off.



manaheim said:


> Any camera without a focus motor is not worth your time UNLESS you have budgetary constraints. The sub-bodies (even the D90) can be quite limiting, but the D90 level is a good compromise and an excellent camera overall.


 
Well said manaheim, decided to come back out of the "secret forum"?


----------



## manaheim (Apr 12, 2010)

Atlas77 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Any camera without a focus motor is not worth your time UNLESS you have budgetary constraints. The sub-bodies (even the D90) can be quite limiting, but the D90 level is a good compromise and an excellent camera overall.
> ...


 
hehe... thanks!  And no, I spend most of my time there, but I lurk here and post occasionally.  Gotta keep contact with some of the crazies who haven't moved over to be with us.


----------



## Ifocus4u (Apr 12, 2010)

I upgraded from a Nikon D40X to the D5000 and am very, very happy with it.  You get great images with the new sensor.  The D90 is old technology these days and the D5000 is just as good in my eyes.  I am moving into the D700 as soon as I win the lottery... yeah right.. but for now the D5000 is great for me.

The video in the D5000 is useless.  It doesn't auto focus when you zoom and you cannot move the camera back and forth will filming or you will get a wavy image.  It is lousy in low light and you also cannot change the focus while shooting at all.  I found it hard to get clean video shots.  If you want video I would suggest buying a good cam corder.  Canon had one I just bought...and love it but its expensive.  The D90 video is better than the D5000.  The even have video now in the new D300s Nikon and are bringing one out in the D700 series too.  Hope this helps.


----------



## NateS (Apr 13, 2010)

Ifocus4u said:


> The D90 is old technology these days and the D5000 is just as good in my eyes.



This gave me a chuckle.  Things the D90's old technology has that the new D5000 doesn't

two dials for aperture and shutter
dedicated buttons for a lot of different functions
built in motor
commander mode for firing flash off camera
same sensor as the new D5000
Better screen (doesn't swivel, but quality is better and it's larger)
and many more that I can't think of off the top of my head.

D5000 has that D90 doesn't

Swivel screen that is smaller and lesser quality
.....

that about sums it up....so to call the D90 "old technology" is just plain silly.  Heck they are still using the same sensor that the D90 has in the new D300s...so I guess the D300s is old technology too?


Edit:  And I understand that the D90 is marketed differently with a lot of the things in that list...my point is, please point out exactly _what_ in the D90 is old technology?  I honestly can't think of any reason's that Nikon would even update the D90 to a new model at this time other than minor tweaks to give us a D90s (won't happen...been too long since D90 came out in my opinion).


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Apr 13, 2010)

Ifocus4u said:


> The D90 is old technology these days and the D5000 is just as good in my eyes.



I own a D5000 and my father in law owns a D90 the D90 is not old tech in any way shape for form. 

The D5000 is for people coming from P&S cameras or that just shoot for fun its a lot less intimidating.  May vital features and controls are missing. If I knew what I know now I might have spent the extra and gotten the D90.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2010)

Ifocus4u said:


> The D90 is old technology these days and the D5000 is just as good in my eyes.


:lmao:

The D90 is current technology as is the D5000.

Both cameras use the same CMOS image sensor, the same auto focus module, the same metering module.

NateS pointed out some of the differences in features and I would add that Nikon makes a vertical grip for the D90 but not for the D5000.


----------

